# More Corn Supply and Demand



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The corn supply and demand along with various repercussions are beginning to unfold.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/terrifying_corn_supplydemand_situation_unfolding/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My daughter told me yesterday that the price went up on pelleted feed by $2 per 50# and gasoline has been rising as well. Golly gee, ethanol from corn is such a good idea!!!!!!!


----------

